# Aluminum track with DCC



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased a couple of number 10 Code 250 turnouts and I'm wondering how well electrical DCC power works with aluminum rail?

The rest of my track is mostly brass AMS track, with some ME Nickel Silver that I picked up when Caboose went under at 70% off. All code 250 with AMS ties.

Do I need to jumper around the aluminum track or does the size of the rail mitigate any real problems with using aluminum track?

Or, perhaps, should I just use the parts of the turnouts to rebuild them with brass rail since I'm replacing all of the ties anyway...?

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

aluminum has been used successfully with DC, and DCC would be even better, but the oxidation and corrosion issues need to be dealt with.

you need to get a good connection between your brass track and the switch, use a mechanical means, and use Ideal anti-corrosion paste, the stuff for aluminum house wiring.

By the way how long are your #10 turnouts? They must be about 4 feet long!

Greg 1,083


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

They are 44" long overall. 28" from the end of the points to the center of the frog. Pretty cool looking. I got them for cheep because the ties are pretty trashed, however, I'm cutting some new F scale ties out of oak, and I'll re-lay the two turnouts on them. I need to make some point and frog chairs, and get some tie plates to make them look good. I used to handlay turnouts in HO and HOn3. Fn3 is much easier.

The rest of my turnouts are #6 AMS with a couple of #4 Llagos Crreks (I measured the frogs on these, I believe they're actually 4 1/2). I plan on using these two #10's for both ends of a siding, the rest for the yard, and the #4's for a wye. I'm also going to "need" a stub switch, probably #5 and a three-way. I'm leaning towards doing a stub switch for that one also, since it will be in the yard.

My son wants to reproduce Tanglefoot Curve on the C&TS, but our yard isn't big enough, LOL.

Robert


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

So... what about oxidation and corrosion on the rail surface?

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

depending on how often you run, running an abrasive track cleaner every so often.

There's a lot of people running track power with aluminum rails, DCC will run better than DC on these rails.

Greg 1,070


----------

